# couple pic's from the VA ASA state shoot today



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great range ,we all had a good time .The shoot was at Spring lake archery range .


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

What did you do to deserve the punishment of shooting in that group?

I waited too late in the shoot to get on a hot streak. I guess that's what I get for taking a new bow, but it was fun. By the way if you forget to set your sight on the standing bear I can guarantee you will shoot a 5. I found out the hard way today.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

MrKrabs said:


> What did you do to deserve the punishment of shooting in that group?
> 
> I waited too late in the shoot to get on a hot streak. I guess that's what I get for taking a new bow, but it was fun. By the way if you forget to set your sight on the standing bear I can guarantee you will shoot a 5. I found out the hard way today.


. Better then a zero though


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

bhtr3d said:


> . Better then a zero though


Very true. If it had been any other target I would have probably blanked it.


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Hats off to Spring Lake and all who helped setting up the range. We had a good time at the shoot thanks again for a good range.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Not really sure Ben .There a great group to shoot with ,you just have to have thick skin ,and dont let them know where you keep your goat .Because they will get it for sure .


----------



## LongTime (Feb 17, 2005)

It was the first time I shot there. I think it is one of the nicest ranges I have ever shot. Thanks for all your effort.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

What a great course they had set up. Thanks for the pictures Joan aka "shot from the short stake".


----------



## Jmoore12 (Mar 19, 2012)

Looks like a good time. I wussed out when I saw the index for this weekend.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

It was hot no doubt about that .The key was to stay hydrated,lots of water.I think I drank over a gallon of it .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> It was hot no doubt about that .The key was to stay hydrated,lots of water.I think I drank over a gallon of it .


Pretty sure I sweat two gallons out.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Looks Hot.

We got a break in the weather and had over cast both days this weekend.

DB


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

The weather must have suited you john you took home the buckle in super senior that was some good shooting


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I wish I could have got qualified. I hate I missed it. The pics looks like the course was set up nice.

I shot there once in the Spring. I liked it, but it was very cold that day.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Only thing cold Saturday Dave were the water.
Thanks Wesley ,I got lucky .Plus I tryed to stay out side and shoot all week ,just to get more used to the heat.
Wesley who were some of the other winners .How Did Bob,Randy,Dave ,Ben ,Billy,and the rest of you guys make out ?


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

Wesley said:


> The weather must have suited you john you took home the buckle in super senior that was some good shooting


HEY HEY!!! Congrats to you John! CHAMP!! All kidding aside, good deal bud! :thumbs_up


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> Only thing cold Saturday Dave were the water.
> Thanks Wesley ,I got lucky .Plus I tryed to stay out side and shoot all week ,just to get more used to the heat.
> Wesley who were some of the other winners .How Did Bob,Randy,Dave ,Ben ,Billy,and the rest of you guys make out ?


All I can say about my shooting is taking a brand new bow probably wasn't my best idea, but it was shooting good at the end.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks Bob how did you guys make out ?I know you said you didn't shoot all that great but you never know There Bud.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> Thanks Bob how did you guys make out ?I know you said you didn't shoot all that great but you never know There Bud.


Who knows. I'm not holding out a lot of hope.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

It was a good shoot and it was really nice to see the folks I dont see very often. I shot sunday and had a blast with Lisa and Angie. 
I have lots of pics I took too. I'll add them to this thread if its ok with you John? 
I'll get them loaded when i get back to the shop tomorrow.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

That would be great Marcy .I have a bunch more I just posted the better ones .It was great seeing Mike There .I like the idea of the arrow tree ,that's were if you find an arrow just put it in the tree .


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

John-in-VA said:


> View attachment 1407158
> View attachment 1407159
> View attachment 1407160
> View attachment 1407161
> That would be great Marcy .I have a bunch more I just posted the better ones .It was great seeing Mike There .I like the idea of the arrow tree ,that's were if you find an arrow just put it in the tree .


OH MY SOUL!!!!!!!!!!! That last picture is one for the books! If anyone has ever shot in the group of those two including John Mason (man posting the pictures) you know you have to be ready for some "fun". Lewis (guy in the blue) is well known as the only man to ever find the 12 on a car.:wink:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> OH MY SOUL!!!!!!!!!!! That last picture is one for the books! If anyone has ever shot in the group of those two including John Mason (man posting the pictures) you know you have to be ready for some "fun". Lewis (guy in the blue) is well known as the only man to ever find the 12 on a car.:wink:


The car story is even funnier when Mike Tells it, he gets to laughing and has a hard time finishing the story. 
He will NEVER forget that one.

Hey, You got a picture of me & Mike!!! cool!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Here's some more pics from the ASA Shoot.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

More coming, just gotta get them shrunk down.....


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)




----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

The Drawing for the Door Prize.
Zach gets a trip to Toys R Us!!


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Love that pic of zach drawing my name out for the 50/50 money lol


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great pic's Marcy Thanks for posting them .Now where's my Belt Buckle.


----------



## Logjamb (May 14, 2008)

Congrats to all and Expecially John. Great pics also.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks Logjamb .I got lucky is all .


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

John-in-VA said:


> Great pic's Marcy Thanks for posting them .Now where's my Belt Buckle.


I think Wes has your buckle. Or maybe we sold it to the highest bidder


----------



## MrKrabs (Dec 8, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> I think Wes has your buckle. Or maybe we sold it to the highest bidder


Since John has one from last year I'm just going to keep this years buckle.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

That sounds like him .Thanks Marcy


----------



## dfirst (Jul 26, 2011)

Great pics looks like all had fun....


----------



## lcave07 (Jul 13, 2011)

Spring Lake rocked this weekend.. Great time shooting with Marcy and Angie....


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

I left your buckle with Dave at spring lake john


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Great Thanks Wesley .I might shoot my hunting bow there this Saturday.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats on your win Marcy.
Good luck Wesley getting your money back from Zac.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

> Congrats on your win Marcy.
> Good luck Wesley getting your money back from Zac.


I think Wes promised Zac a trip to toys r us if he drew out his name 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wesley (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep I promised the little fellow a trip to toys r us for drawing my name so daddy has to pay up lol


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

NOW if someone would just post the scores that would be great .


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

Great pictures posted about the shoot. Can't wait for next year.


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

EROS said:


> Great pictures posted about the shoot. Can't wait for next year.


Might be next year before the scores are posted!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Bo Bob said:


> Might be next year before the scores are posted!


:teeth:
I cannot get a reply from them, hope everything is OK. 
I even offered if they email me the file I will post them myself.????


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

I talked to Jen today and she told me that they would be posted sometime today .You came in 3RD Bob .Just kidding I dont know the score .I did get my Belt Buckle and winnings .
Everything ok there just cleaning up from the storm still.


----------



## SpringLakeArch (Jul 15, 2012)

Great pictures, Marcy and John. Wes, you have to tell me how you taught Zach to do that. Thanks to everyone who braved the heat and made it such a great shoot!


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

It really was a great shoot wasn't it?
I love that range.
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bo Bob (Feb 12, 2004)

SpringLakeArch said:


> Great pictures, Marcy and John. Wes, you have to tell me how you taught Zach to do that. Thanks to everyone who braved the heat and made it such a great shoot!


You guys did a great job with the shoot. It was set up really well with a good mixer of shots and distances. Especially with the wind storm you had to deal with in getting the range ready.


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Bob the scores are posted on shoot archery.
You took 2nd place,Randy took 3Rd place John came in 6th place.


----------

